# Music from 20s, 30s, 40s, 50s only..



## Denise1952 (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 4, 2014)

You wouldn't believe how many times I spun my step-dads records, especially Perry Como


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 4, 2014)

...from 1952


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 4, 2014)

1949...


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 4, 2014)

Ah this was great to hear again!!  I plan, when I get settled, to have this music on CD.  I think you can buy like a variety pack of oldies and just sit and listen to a bunch!! Thanks Seabreeze


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 4, 2014)

One of my mother's favs from 1955


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 4, 2014)

Oh loved this!!!!!!!!  That guy was so good on that horn wasn't he


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 4, 2014)

Yep, gets you to dancing to, even if you're in your kitchen.


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 4, 2014)

I saw Baby Boom, and this was my fave song and scene, in the whole movie  couldn't find the band, the Moonlighters, that sang it in the movie, but Frankie does fine


----------



## Pam (Oct 5, 2014)

The reason I've chosen this particular song is that I am babysitting for my granddaughters in a couple of weeks time and have been told that the youngest one likes it being sung to her at bedtime... so I keep listening to it to make sure I'm word perfect.......


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 5, 2014)

Love it Pam  They don't make songs like that anymore for sure.  Not the big name stars or singers anyway ty for sharing it Loved Doris Day  She is 90 some now bless her heart


----------



## oakapple (Oct 6, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Love it Pam They don't make songs like that anymore for sure. Not the big name stars or singers anyway ty for sharing it Loved Doris Day She is 90 some now bless her heart



 really? 90! Now that does make me feel old!


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 6, 2014)

Yep, just looked her up to see how she was doing these days.  She looked pretty good, still a big, animal-rights activist.  Loved her movies, she is a unique actress


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 21, 2016)

1944 -  I'll Be Seeing You - Bing Crosby


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 21, 2016)

1943 - Lena Horne - Stormy Weather


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 21, 2016)

1944 - Sentimental Journey - Les Brown and Doris Day


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 21, 2016)

Fever - Peggy Lee


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 21, 2016)

One of my favorites...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 21, 2016)

A Train, great one Fur! :applause2:


----------



## NancyNGA (May 7, 2016)

Frank Sinatra - _Thou Swell_  (Rodgers and Hart, 1927)


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 1, 2017)




----------

